# Walking - Collars vs. Harness



## Snoyl (Sep 12, 2017)

What do you guys put more faith in and use day to day whilst walking your dogs?

I've heard good things about both and obviously they both have pro's and con's.

Hugo can go out on Sunday but I'm undecided on whether to use a harness or not!




(sorry for the thread spam, but hopefully these questions will help others too!)


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Harness definitely, the spaniel side of them are pullers, it really pulls on their necks, I have a padded one by hunter and it doesn’t chaff or anything, good luck with your new baby .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

I have both to be honest. I use the harness for longer walks in areas where she gets distracted and pulls a lot and a collar when we just go outside for potty breaks or walks when I don't expect her to pull much because I don't like the strain on her neck. I find it more practical that way because I don't have to constantly put the harness on and take it off as I don't like her wearing it inside... it just seems uncomfortable but if you're looking to pick just one I definitely would go with the harness.


----------



## Snoyl (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks guys, great advice, just ordered him a small doodlebone harness!


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Louis never has harness on inside 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Enjoy your first time out .











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

One of Louis first walks .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenEnvy (May 1, 2017)

Collar inside the house, harness for walks. 
Kira is pretty good with not pulling, but if she see's some kids ahead or knows we're almost home she will sometimes pull to get there faster. 
With a collar she sometimes chokes herself, and I worry she would wiggle out of it easily.

We have a step in harness that comfortable and easy to put on/off.


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Harness for walks, always with a collar for a tag. 

Collar for short trips and for training. 

Nothing in house.


----------



## natasha_x_ (Oct 16, 2017)

What size would you advise for my 12week old girl?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

natasha_x_ said:


> What size would you advise for my 12week old girl?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At 9 weeks we had the smallest we could buy, but he outgrew that quick. At 3-4 months he had a “medium”. At 8 months he needs the next size up (22” around the chest)


----------

